

The man who saw the future - balakk
http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/entertainment/articles/2012-12/06/oscar-niemeyer-brasilia-architecture-interview/viewall

======
nakedrobot2
I am not enamored of architects like this. Bless his soul. But I don't bless
his architecture. At all. Architecture is NOT a large-scale form of sculpture
that you inflict on people, which is what people like he did. It is not a
bragging medium for materials science or a way to make me appreciate visual
and abstract art from a distance.

Architecture is something the REAL PEOPLE have to actually deal with for
generations. I don't care if you like vaginas. If you like vaginas, you should
not inflict that on the places where I, my kids, and grandkids, live or work,
or walk between. Maybe you could paint them instead. On a canvas.

Architecture should be organic and follow simple rules. It should make people
feel comfortable, not anonymous. It should give people a sense of shelter, not
foreboding.

Niemayer was the wrong direction.

